

Are Emoji ruining the English language? - thepinchandzoom
http://www.thepinchandzoom.com/blog/2015/5/29/emoji-ruining

======
bikeshack
I would not get in a moral panic about Emoji ruining English. After all:
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/fred/emoji-
dick](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/fred/emoji-dick)

Emoji is a bit of fun, and the argument that it has poisoned young people's
ability to learn true English is weak, because English is not going away any
time soon.

~~~
thepinchandzoom
That was the conclusion I came too as well - things like Emoji Dick are
interesting and a bit of an entertaining novelty, but the exception rather
than the rule.

Still, it's quite interesting to think about how they'll be perceived by users
of whatever the Internet looks like in another hundreds years' time.

